# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ontdek de natuurlijke kracht van mineralen met Gen5!

## Gen5

Ieder mens krijgt ondanks een evenwichtige gezonde voeding een tekort aan bepaalde mineralen naarmate men ouder wordt. Dit komt omdat er niet meer voldoende van deze spoorelementen in de bodem voorkomen. Hierdoor bevatten groenten, fruit, vlees en zuivelproducten tegenwoordig te weinig van deze belangrijke stoffen. Mits dit tekort niet wordt gecompenseerd zal dit onvermijdelijk leiden tot ernstige gezondheidsproblemen.

De gepatenteerde Gen5 formule bestaat uit vijf zeer belangrijke, synergistische mineralen in een bestudeerde concentratie. 

Gen5 heeft door de uitgebalanceerde samenstelling een positief effect op het gehele lichaam. Zo maakt het o.a. het beendergestel, de bloedvaten en spieren weer gezond, de nagels sterker en haar dikker. Daarnaast draagt het bij aan het behoud van soepele gewrichten en sterke botten. Ook beïnvloedt Gen5 de kwaliteit en elasticiteit van de huid doordat het de aanmaak van collageen stimuleert.

Gen5 Health bevordert:

-	soepele gewrichten
-	stevige botten
-	krachtige spieren
-	mooie huid
-	sterke nagels
-	vol haar
-	de weerstand
-	stressbestendigheid
-	het vertragen van ouderdomsverschijnselen.

Voorkomen is beter dan genezen

Los van het feit dat Gen5 een herstellende werking heeft houdt dit unieke mineralencomplex ook vele ziektes buiten de deur en/of vermindert het de kans op veel voorkomende welvaartziektes.

Zo versterkt Selenium het immuunsysteem aanmerkelijk, voorkomt infectieziekten en beschermt tegen bepaalde ziekten van het hart en de bloedsomloop. 
Volledig opneembare Silicagel heeft een belangrijke invloed op het herstellende vermogen van ons lichaam en ondersteunt tevens ons afweersysteem. 
Zink is nodig voor de opbouw van spieren, botten, haren en huid. 
Magnesium zorgt onder andere voor bloeddruk- en cholesterolverlaging. 
Calcium in het menselijk lichaam is van essentieel belang voor de opbouw van tanden en botten.

Gen5 Energy

Het verschil tussen Gen5 Health en Gen5 Energy is dat de Energy variant Taurine en MSM (een organische zwavelverbinding) bevat in plaats van Magnesium en Calcium.

----------

